# Jetseal stock



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi guys - any idea when Jetseal is coming into stock?

Thanks

Spence


----------



## block (Jun 28, 2006)

yeah i'll second that question?

any ideas on the stock?

cheers


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Me too, I want to order together with other stuff... cheers:thumb: :wave:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

yep should be in stock today but it appears to have been delayed. I am hoping tomorrow


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

cheers... will place an order then


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

still showing out fo stock.... Argie would like to place and order:wave:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

And me.......................:wall:


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

oh well.... we wait then...


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

You guy's have too much patience,

You could have ordered everything else and then gone back for a second order thus enabling two smile enducing parcels on your door step!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Its so frustrating for us. It should be here tomorrow I am led to believe, so fingers crossed. 

Johnny


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Epoch said:


> You guy's have too much patience,
> 
> You could have ordered everything else and then gone back for a second order thus enabling two smile enducing parcels on your door step!


You are just greedy! I bet you wanna see that postman of yours twice! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I guess it didn't turn up then??


----------



## twhincup (Apr 21, 2007)

LeeH said:


> I guess it didn't turn up then??


nor did a load of other stuff  I turned up there to pick up a few bits as I'm just down the road.

Wanted a load more than the £ <cough> <splutter> <coughlouderandsplutter> pound I spent today and told her I had it ordered from last month :thumb: when we got there it didnt look like c&s was there at all, so i said i'd check it out. spoke to johny at the front door quickly and had to move the motor. As i jumped in i said to the missus "damn warehouse is in freakin manchester" and started the car, "YOU ARE [email protected]£$%[email protected])(*&CKING JOKING" after letting her stew for a mo' (of course letting her think we were on the way to manchester) i replied 'yes babe' 

didnt get 109, last touch or wax but hopefully these will be in soon :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Nope but I have been told Thursday! 

I have my fingers double crossed now....


----------



## chargedvr6 (Apr 7, 2007)

i want some but REALLY want it for sunday as its the only chance iv got to do the car how much is it when its in stock?


----------



## Mr Marine (Jan 8, 2006)

It's here - it's finally arrived !


:thumb:


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Are aquatouch towels in the same delivery ?


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Just ordered 2 bottles


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Crafty said:


> Are aquatouch towels in the same delivery ?


Unfortunately not, I think they will be a little while yet


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Can you do a Sat delivery for Jetseal and Pete 53?

Ta

Lee


----------



## chargedvr6 (Apr 7, 2007)

i ordered a bottle earlier really hope it gets here by saturday or my weekends screwed lol


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

LeeH said:


> Can you do a Sat delivery for Jetseal and Pete 53?
> 
> Ta
> 
> Lee


We could, but it would only be by courier which sometimes arent very reliable. The cost is also stupidly expensive at about £26

Johnny


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Could you do it special delivery via RM mate? Should be under a tenner TBH.

Lee


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

LeeH said:


> Could you do it special delivery via RM mate? Should be under a tenner TBH.
> 
> Lee


We could do but the post office is miles away!!

I will find out what can be done tomorrow, but I am spending all my time at the moment out detailing and am hardly in the office from week to week.

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

chargedvr6 said:


> i ordered a bottle earlier really hope it gets here by saturday or my weekends screwed lol


As far as I know all of the outstanding Jetseal orders have gone out :thumb:


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

Just ordered some of this , looking forward to trying it


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Bugger,out of stock again!!!!!:doublesho :doublesho :devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## chargedvr6 (Apr 7, 2007)

i ordered it at 3 pm on thursday i mustv missed the post for it will it arrive tomorow (sat) or monday?


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

chargedvr6 said:


> i ordered it at 3 pm on thursday i mustv missed the post for it will it arrive tomorow (sat) or monday?


It has been a mad week at work I did not have time to order...


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

New stocks will be in store within 7 days I am told. 

The order on Thursday would have shipped Friday by City Link (you should have got an email) 

Johnny


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Hope I don't miss it this time, I need dodo juice, polycharger CH and Jetseal...:wave:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Jetseal - BACK IN STOCK NOW!


----------

